# Ave Maria St. George Cigar Review - Over Hyped Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Ave Maria is a fine looking cigar that did not live up to the hype. I got flavors of wood, hay, and leather. The burn was good and the cigar ...

Read the full review here: Ave Maria St. George Cigar Review - Over Hyped Cigar


----------

